

Michael C. Feathers: Seven Blind Alleys in Software Design - jbandi
http://blog.jonasbandi.net/2009/08/michael-c-feathers-seven-blind-alleys.html
Short transcript of Michale C. Feathers talk "Seven Blind Alleys in Software Design" at the Norwegian Developer Conference
======
gruseom
This is a weird list. I strongly agree with some of them: Programming in
Pictures deserves its number one place, and Natural Language (i.e. programming
in English) is bad too (although "Business people are never going to be able
to program" is very wrong if you consider spreadsheets). On the other hand,
including metaprogramming and abstraction is just wack. I guess he means to
criticize the excessive use of these things (or of abstraction, at least).

~~~
StrawberryFrog
Business people are going to be able to program, but only as far as they
understand mathematics, not as far as they understand some precise syntax
based on English.

